# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Robo 3 FREE 2.8.9 [логика, любое, ENG]

## kikorik

Robo 3 Free

*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: головоломка
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*: Eng
*Версия игры*: 2.8.9
*Тип издания*: FREE
*Платформа*: Android 2.1+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
_Робо 3. Теперь бесплатно!
Помоги двум влюблённым роботам, Робо и Эни, создать своего кибер-малыша! Сборка робота – задача трудная, а без нужных деталей – невыполнимая. Путь Робо лежит через заброшенную военную лабораторию, заваленную старой техникой, смертоносными лазерами и отражателями. Именно там можно найти всё необходимое. 
Пройди все уровни, полные ловушек, туннелей и порталов и создай новые с помощью редактора, чтобы получить ещё больше удовольствия от игры_
  
*ВИДЕО*
*Скачать:*
herocraft.com
multiupload
f-bit

----------


## zirg

не запускается , сворачивается экр

----------

